

Ask HN: Rate my Startup - Office Trail Mix Dispenser? - mcgeadyd

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wyldsson.com&#x2F;product&#x2F;dispenser&#x2F;<p>I developed this trail mix dispenser for the Irish Rugby team (the photo is from their team room at their training camp last weekend). In the evenings when they&#x27;re chilling out, they take a little cup of trail mix instead of a bar, as its a much healthier snack.<p>Question: Would YOU like one of these in your office? (Think of it as a water fountain for trail mix) I&#x27;m thinking of promoting it to &quot;progressive&quot; firms, who already provide free snacks etc.<p>Any thoughts would be really welcomed!<p>PS: Will be exhibiting it at Web Summit - see you there!
======
itsybitsycoder
I looked all over and couldn't find an ingredients list for any of the
products. (The "ingredients" page seems to have just an unsorted list of
ingredients used in your entire product line.) I also can't find where to buy
the refill packs, so I have no idea what varieties are available or what's in
them. Based on just the pictures, I probably wouldn't eat any of them since
they all have dried fruit, which is very sugary / high-GI. You mention GI in
your nutritional FAQ so it seems a bit odd.

~~~
mcgeadyd
Thanks for checking it out! Yeah, I haven't listed the refill packs yet. Good
question about GI... nuts and seeds are very low-gi, so when mixed with dried
fruit the mixture as a whole is low-gi as the dried fruit is only a small %. I
should really make that clearer. Thanks for your comments - I'll get on to it!

